# Best Friday brunch in Abu Dhabi?



## FItOutGuy

Grateful for any suggestions. Thanks.


----------



## abulbees

I like the jing Asia in crown plaza yas island, If you prefer something in markaziya then head for cp in hamdan st. The wok.

My all time favorite is Shangrila - alsofra


----------



## slewts

The Shangri la is fabulous! We were there last Friday and the food was great. The only negative was the drinks service was very slow. It took at least 20 minutes to get each drink we ordered.


----------



## Deefor

Another vote for Jing Asia - just leave plenty room for the deserts and don't forget the sushi bar hidden in the corner.


----------



## FItOutGuy

Thanks for the responses. Food for thought indeed. 


Sorry


----------



## Ben_130

Check out this as well: Abu Dhabi's best brunches - Abu Dhabi Pictures Gallery - TimeOutAbuDhabi.com

I've been doing my research before I move to Abu Dhabi hopefully in January. Obviously I have been researching the most important things!


----------



## cheeeeZe

i have little experience with restaurants

1) Cantina Laredo (Mexican Food) in khalidiyahmall
I give it 9/10
very tasty food and friendly staff. You should try juice its tasty.

2) Italian restaurant ( I don't remember the name ) in Shangri-La Hotel, Qaryat Al Beri
I give it 9/10
good food but the position of restaurants is amazing.

3)Indian Palace restaurants (Indian Food)
I give it 8/10

regards
hamad


----------

